# Voucher for REVO remaps!(Black Friday)



## Igonher (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi all!

I don't see any post talking about this.... REVO launch voucher disccount for to every remaps available. 25% of disccount valid at any Authorised Revo Dealer until 31st December 2016. Below put the URL:

http://www.revotechnik.com/content/blac ... re-sale-en

Quick! 5 days left since now.

I hope this help someone!

Regards!


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

That`s tempting.. Anyone tried Revo stage 1 for MK3?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Tested fo a while and described any characteristic in the tuner thread while ago.
Buy it and won't regret it at all!


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

I`m going for the remap in December. Looking at Revo figures http://www.revotechnik.com/product-details/software/audi/tt-mk3-2014-/259/stage-1/ it seems crazy that you can get 0-100kph in 4.2s in a standard 2.0 TFSI. That`s faster than the 1st gen R8..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It's lighter and an engine more ready at low revs..plus more hp than a TTs..
Regards the torque I can confirm the value but not for the cv..I didn't do the math yet
I'll do it!


----------



## Ashstan (Jun 24, 2016)

Anyone had a remap with revo? Is it safe for the engine? Looking to dump my box and get a proper remap. Just deciding wether its worth it because of losing warranty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Already talked about it and tried.. no detectable..unless, of course, you blow your engine or cause problems related to its pet and you can't delete the map..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Ashstan said:


> Anyone had a remap with revo? Is it safe for the engine? Looking to dump my box and get a proper remap. Just deciding wether its worth it because of losing warranty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make your own mind up....

" This Has just been posted on Audi desktop today.

Protect your business by identifying chip-tuned vehicles

05 March 2015

Updated - Make sure your service advisors and technicians check for modifications

AU0173-12
Feedback from DISS reports indicates that our networks are seeing more vehicles that have had non-approved power-enhancing modifications made to them by customers (often called 'chip tuning').

Make sure your service advisors and technicians check for modifications before starting any work or repairs.

Warranty policy

The warranty policy guide states that vehicle modifications are not condoned and may result in the vehicle's warranty on parts related to these enhancements being compromised or revoked.

Section one of the warranty policy guide states:

Our products are sometimes subjected to modifications by their owners. When assessing a warranty claim, it must be carefully ascertained whether, from the technical viewpoint, a connection exists between the modification and the damage. For example, a claim regarding the paintwork cannot be rejected because the vehicle concerned has been fitted with a more powerful engine.

Warranty code indicates if vehicle has been modified

The Group Factories have programmed their service systems to indicate if a vehicle has been tuned or modified. Warranty code 'TD1' will appear against the vehicle if it has been modified.

This code is identified whenever a request is sent to the software version management database from the vehicle, encrypted data from the engine ECU is sent in with the request which can be used to determine if the engine control unit mapping has been modified - TD1 is displayed in the Elsa system within 10 seconds.

When you should check for this code

When booking a service: We recommend service advisors check for code TD1 in ElsaPro when booking vehicles in for services (part of the Service Core Process) so your business does not submit warranty or goodwill claims that are later rejected.

Before starting any repairs: We recommend that, when the vehicle is connected to diagnostic equipment, the technician also checks ElsaPro for this code before carrying out any repairs, in case the code hasn't been identified by the service reception.

To do this, you can:

Complete initial GFF with online connection established. Check the software level online via the specified/actual comparison function to identify possible engine chip tuning (TD1) and make sure the online auto upload correctly concludes
The service systems are updated within 10 seconds of the VAS machine communicating with the Factory servers, so there will be a short delay in the checking process.

What to do if the code appears against a vehicle

If code TD1 appears in the vehicle's records, you must ask the customer what modifications have been made to the vehicle. You should also warn the customer that any repairs required might not be covered by the manufacturer if the diagnosed defect is related to the modification.

How to use service systems to check for code TD1

Guided fault finding (GFF) - checking vehicle software:

Specified/actual comparison
Problem-related update
Code for vehicle modification
You only need to check current software for the TD1 code to log, if applicable.

[ IMG]

How to identify code TD1 in ElsaPro:

[ IMG]

[ IMG]

How to identify the TD1 code in SAGA/2:

[ IMG]

[ IMG]

How to identify the TD1 code in DISS:

[ IMG]

Q&A

Q. The TD1 code is displayed, but the customer says that no performance enhancements have been made to his/her vehicle. How can you check what has been modified?
A. Only the manufacturer can check if the car has been modified. To do this, the control unit would have to be removed and sent to the manufacturer for testing. This process could take several weeks, and the customer would be charged for the cost of the testing. This cost could not be claimed under warranty or as goodwill.

Q. Can the TD1 code be reversed?
A. Yes. If an approved software update is detected and applied during the diagnosis process, the TD1 code will be removed from our service systems.

Q. If the vehicle has not been online to the SVM database before but an online log has been sent, will this be enough to initiate the TD1 code?
A. No. The encrypted data can only be sent to SVM using the process stated above. The online diagnostic protocol is not part of this identification process.

Q. Is the TD1 code sent to the 5051 tester?
A. No. Currently, there is no message on the diagnostic machine to indicate that the ECU mapping has been altered. It must be checked as stated in the bulletin (Elsa/SAGA2).

Q. Will the data be sent as part of an online key adaption, or other immobiliser work, related to the engine ECU?
A. No. The FAZIT database for online immobiliser adaption has no affect on this process. Only the software version management database can decrypt the data sent by the ECU. "


----------



## Ashstan (Jun 24, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Already talked about it and tried.. no detectable..unless, of course, you blow your engine or cause problems related to its pet and you can't delete the map..


yes sorry manu i have found the thread thanks for the information

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashstan (Jun 24, 2016)

leopard said:


> Ashstan said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone had a remap with revo? Is it safe for the engine? Looking to dump my box and get a proper remap. Just deciding wether its worth it because of losing warranty
> ...


So will a box not flag a TD1 code but revo map will. This is concerning because if they check for TD1 at service they will be aware of remap even if you dont have an issue. This maybe a problem with pcp/hire purchase cars


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Exactly..
But external module will have less parameters available than a map, the best module is the mtm one o my because mtm knows all the unit as official tuner.
Other external module could be dangerous and so the best advice is a re-map from a known tuner like Revo abt


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not sure how well this is known, but the flags on desktop are wider and deeper than just this.

TD1 means modification to ECU, but theres 3 other values, TE1, TG1 and TB1.
E is power electronics, G is gearbox and B is when the dealer suspects a tuning box has been previously fitted/used.

*i hate iOS autocorrect. thanks apple.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Revo themselves have a disclaimer on their website re:Their remap and can't guarantee it won't show up.If in doubt just don't do it !

" Is Revo Software Undetectable? Sales Support
By law, Revo and our Authorised Dealers have to inform you that you are making a modification to your vehicle. This modification should be declared to insurance companies. There are modification friendly insurance companies out there, just keep looking.

The long and short answer is 'No, Revo software is not undetectable'."


----------



## Ashstan (Jun 24, 2016)

leopard said:


> Revo themselves have a disclaimer on their website re:Their remap and can't guarantee it won't show up.If in doubt just don't do it !
> 
> " Is Revo Software Undetectable? Sales Support
> By law, Revo and our Authorised Dealers have to inform you that you are making a modification to your vehicle. This modification should be declared to insurance companies. There are modification friendly insurance companies out there, just keep looking.
> ...


 i suppose nothing is undetectable if they dig deep enough. If revo can remap an audi then audi can surly find anything on the ecu. i guess its a gamble if u do anything to the car. I think anyone would have to be unlucky to blow anything up, suppose its just a case of yolo haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashstan (Jun 24, 2016)

Also iv fitted a box now so id may aswell get a remap lol no going back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

there is to specify, any re.map is undetectable from the dealer..but it is if they connect the car on line with Audi..so for normal procedures, there is not to worry about..plus, the dealer won't dig to check if you have remap or not


----------

